# When can I expect my 1st Period after ERPC (D&C)



## everthingX

Hi Ladies, was just wondering if you could share your experiences of when your 1st period arrived after the ERPC procedure due to MMC. I had my operation 2 weeks ago tomorrow and it looks like the bleeding has now stopped after some heavy times. Is it normally 28 days like a normal cycle? Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## Livia

Well, from I see here... you could be lucky and get it in 4 weeks time, now that you're healing... Or it could take longer - they seem to not bother doing anything but pregnancy tests until it's been 12 weeks :( It's 10 and a bit weeks for me and it's driving me up the wall, and I was regular, too. Several other ladies here are still waiting in a similar situation or just got it around 10 or 11 weeks. Hope it's not your case and it comes promptly for you (unless it means you're pregnant).

Also it seems that once you get it it may be shorter, or longer and it may take a bit to settle down.

Good luck!!


----------



## truly_blessed

I bled on and off for 7 weeks with some very heavy bleeds in the last week. A week after that I had a very heavy bleed, worse than any of the others that I thought was AF, had to go home from work. Counted that as AF and 16 days later bled again so think this might actually be AF. All in all that's about 11 weeks before I think I finally got proper AF. Still waiting to see how long this cycle lasts for, on CD6 at the minute.


----------



## everthingX

Thanks Livia / Truly Blessed. Sounds like it can vary a lot then. I'm really sorry it is taken a while for you Livia, I really hope it turns up soon so you can start planning forward. Sounds like you have been having a tough time of it Truly Blessed. I had really heavy bleeding during the operation and when I woke and that night too but I think I was just unlucky, then it calmed down a bit and then was awful one night a week later was really scared but after that it seemed to get slower and slower and has now totally stopped, I'm kind of thinking of it as it was my bodys way of clearning the last of it out and fingers crossed I'll be on schedule now. Wishing you both lots of luck for your next pregnancy. Thank you so much for your responses xx


----------



## shepherdess

I miscarried on the 25th May and bled until becoming pregnant again in august.

I miscarried again on the 2nd November and havent stopped yet!

Im not sure I want it to hurry up, as I dont think I can deal with this again, especially as my partners family said it was for the best, and then his sister promptly became pregnant and is due in about 4 weeks.

But, I would like some normality, thats what I long for most. While its still up in the air, it doesnt feel finished.


----------



## everthingX

Sorry to hear you have had such a tough time. I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. I know what you mean about the "its for the best" people just dont know what to say, I've had a few of those tricky moments when I want to scream at someone being insensitive, but its their way of trying to comfort us but its dosent help so I know what you mean!! 



shepherdess said:


> I miscarried on the 25th May and bled until becoming pregnant again in august.
> 
> I miscarried again on the 2nd November and havent stopped yet!
> 
> Im not sure I want it to hurry up, as I dont think I can deal with this again, especially as my partners family said it was for the best, and then his sister promptly became pregnant and is due in about 4 weeks.
> 
> But, I would like some normality, thats what I long for most. While its still up in the air, it doesnt feel finished.


----------



## sue247

Hi Everythingx, i also bled a lot after my ERPC,took about 2 weeks also before it stopped. My AF came at 6 weeks. Although had slightly worse cramps than usual, seems pretty close to what is normal for me and has not been that heavy. When i asked about when to expect it at the hospital they told me could take months for some women and that surprpingly did not seem to be any concern. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Beadette

I had my ERPC on 8th jan, am still waiting for AF! Hope it happens soon xx


----------



## everthingX

thanks ladies, lets hope I am having the same patten Sue, long would be a killer. 6 weeks seems an age away.

Fingers crossed yours comes soon Beadette

xx


----------

